# How much exercise is ok for 8-12 month old?



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The subject pretty much explains my question. 
I am bringing home a rescue Shepherd to foster (and potentially adopt.) They said he is 8-12 months old. I am wondering how much exercise is ok for a GSD this age? I want to be careful to avoid anything that could be bad for his joints/growth plates. I usually walk 2-3 miles with my older dog although right now she's been limping a bit from her arthritis so it has been maybe 1-2 miles lately. Are those distances on a leash walk too much for a GSD puppy? We usually stop halfway through for a short time, but not always.

What about going to the dog park-- is that ok at that age, and if so how long should they be allowed to run in the dog park? (Obviously I would not take him there until I am familiar with his temperament/personality though...)

What other exercises are good, aside from playing fetch and running in the yard? I know that "forced" running (on leash) is bad until IIRC 1.5 or 2 years old? What about trotting on leash (like a slow jogging pace) should that also wait until they are done growing?


----------



## derby98 (Feb 9, 2008)

My GSD is 8 months old & he walks 3 miles per day & then sleeps for 3 hours & he is full of energy again. I think each dog has it's limits but personally i don't think 2-3 miles is a lot.

I personally don't go to dog parks. I don't want to risk picking up diseases etc.... That's just paranoid me though.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

When my first boy was 6 months old, I started walking him 2-3 miles every day and then started running with him 2-3 miles when he turned 1 years old. 

I too am not a big fan of dog parks. Two bad experiences with irresponsible owners letting their aggressive dogs loose on a group of unsuspecting dogs and owners.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Each dog is different so go ahead and try it just watch for the signs of the pup being tired. And go from there. It may take a few walks to determine how long the pup can go.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I've only had good experiences with this dog park. It's not a "public" park, you need to purchase a permit (expensive) to join, and they require a health certificate and proof of vaccinations including bordetella when you buy a permit (and each year to renew it). They are really good at "policing" it and have posted rules. They also do not allow unfixed dogs over 1 year old.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

All dog parks are different. If you like this one then take him there! 

2-3 miles a day is not a lot. At that age mine were all walking 4-6 miles a day. I don't think you're supposed to jog or run on pavement until they are 2 years old but playing with other dogs should be fine--great socialization and exercise.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

By far and away we under exercise rather than over exercise our pups because of our normal busy schedules. What an 8 month old can do is more than I can keep up with!

This is my 4 month old on a 2 mile off leash walk with my 2 other dogs and 2 friends dogs (and my friends):










Stick chasing:









Swimming:









And 2 miles back:









And it didn't hurt her any cause here she is today!!!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh I forgot to add, it would all be on pavement because I live in the city and it's all sidewalks. Well, except for the fetching/playing in the backyard or dog park which is grass. Unfortunately in the city ALL the dog parks are required to have a "hard surface" which means they're concrete or blacktop-- that is another reason I like the dog park I mentioned, it's in the suburbs so it is all grass!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

tons more photos of suggestions for exercise and socialization on http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=698128&page=1#Post698128

Did you find a good dog class yet? The other students can also help with places to bring your dog to wear it out.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I am hoping to find an "adolescent dog" class... I saw one trainer I like (I've taken classes with them before) had one listed on their website just for adolescent dogs from but I emailed them and they're not offering that this year.







So I'm looking to see if anyone else has one in the area.
Thanks for the link on socializing! More ideas for that are always good, although I don't think I will have any problems in that area since I usually take my dogs everywhere with me anyway and I go to a lot of pet events, festivals, and things like that!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a related question so I thought I'd add it to this post.

How young is it ok to do long walks on pavement with a German Shepherd puppy? How about trotting on pavement?


----------

